# Touchpad cannot be found in Recovery mode



## turbo4door (Oct 24, 2011)

I've tried everything I could find. I've searched pre-central, xda, etc and haven't had a bit of luck. Been working on this off/on all day with zero progress.

I can mount USB Mass Storage but no matter what I do, I cannot get my computer (several, including a mac) to recognize my touchpad when its in recovery mode with the white USB logo.
Windows 7 Machine says "Unrecognized Device". If I try to run ACMEInstall from cmd it tells me there is no device found. I cannot get webosdoctor to see it either
My old iBook is also not able to see it. Is it my TP or is it something I am doing wrong or driver issue?
I've installed every version of Novacom I can find, uninstalled and cleaned everything out, tried the SKD/PDK, different versions of WebOSDoctor....nothing.

Like I said, I've been able to mount and copy files to it. Have tried in and out of developer mode too.

Ready to throw it out the F&@#$ window!

PLEASE HELP!


----------



## turbo4door (Oct 24, 2011)

Anyone able to help at all?


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

turbo4door said:


> Anyone able to help at all?


Have you tried updating USB drivers in windows?

Control panel, Device	Manager, go to USB section, and right click on each USB mass storage device, and select update driver. Can't hurt.

I assume you've rebooted the PC.


----------

